# Finding a display case



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry but I can't seem to find a general topic about collecting, so after much consideration I decided to place the question here (please don't flame me if it is in the wrong area).
Anyway here goes:
I have almost finished two complete armies (Eldar and Orks) but I have no place to store them. Well I could just stow them away in a closet when not in use, or in a carrying case, but I didn't put so much time and effort in painting them to stow them away. 
So I am looking for a cool display case to put the miniatures in. Unfortunately my Google searches bring me to three types of display cases:
- Professional display cases that are hideously expensive.
- Wall mounted display cases for model trains and/or cars that have awful dimensions.
- Second hand display cases so ugly you want to hide them in the attic, covered in a blanket. Oh these usually are very expensive as well.
The second option is the most interesting, and sometimes I find a site that has a case for actual miniatures, but then they seem to be rather to small.

So long story short. I was wondering where you (dear reader) store your miniatures. Does anyone have a good idea for a cost effective, yet good looking system to display all the hard work that goes into the hobby?
Thanks in advance


----------



## panyan (Aug 7, 2009)

why not look for a shop that is closing down like a jewelers or a stationers that are throwing out display cases


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Ikea has some very reasonably priced display cases, I have a tall one for some figurines and will be buying a wall mounted one for my Eldar army.


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Bubblematrix,
The loud slap you heard was my hand hitting my forehead (followed by a 'duh' just to be thorough). I'm just done cursing the horrid socket key, useless manual and my display case is ready for use 
Cheers,
Macrocalculator


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Any chance of a pic to see the result?


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

cut a fish tank in half  




JK


----------



## panyan (Aug 7, 2009)

^ probably cheaper just to buy panes of glass and stick them together!


----------



## Macrocalculator (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry my digital camera died on me. Here is a (crappy) phone camera picture of the case


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been looking for something like that for agesand I can not find one here in the states! Grrr. Very nice case and grats on finding one.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Check this out Djinn24

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/categories/departments/living_room/10384/


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I do not have space for a display case and am likely moving soon but I have seen plenty of decent tower style ones in the flyer from a furniture store for like $60-200 that are very similar to the ones my local GW uses.


----------

